# Nags Head OBX Surf Fishing - Advice?



## Edison524 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm going to Nags Head and the OBX for the first time in July and need some advise on where to go in the area. I'll be toting a couple of 12' surf rods and was sondering if people have a suggestions on:

Where to go - piers, wrecks.....

Good tackle shops - to get the latest information......

Anything else.

Thanks


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Edison,

This will help you get started: http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/index.htm 

Have fun !

macman


----------



## Edison524 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Thank you*

Macman - Thanks for the reference. Looks to be a great site.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

From North to South, here are a few tackle shops with up to date reports. In Kitty Hawk, TW's Bait and Tackle, in South Nags head, Fishing Unlimited on the causeway, On Hatteras Island, Red Drum Tackle in Buxton, at Hatteras Inlet, Pelican's Roost. Good Luck.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I just spent the last few days there and there (S. Nags Head) and there are plenty of spanish macs in the water. Key words: IN THE WATER. They were jumping heavily at dawn and dusk and during the midday high tides. We hooked up on a couple using green sting silvers during first daylight. There were also taylors mixed in too. We also threw other colors like pink, silver, blue and gold, but they only hit on green.
But if you want some good size spot, sheepshead and black drum, go to the catwalk on the Bonner bridge. We pulled up several dozen spot (some citation size) from 0800-1030 on Tuesday with an out going tide. It's gets crowded and messy (people can't find the concept of 'pack it in, pack it out').


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

You know I fished that Catwalk on Sunday afternoon the 22nd and Monday afternoon the 23rd, and you're absolutely right ... that place is a pig-pen of trash, cans, bottles, discarded baitcontainers. It's too bad because at least when I was there it also was a great place to teach newbies and youngsters how to bottom-rig fish.

I didn't bottom-rig fish, I bounced for flounder, and got 4 small ones on Sunday, and 3 small ones on Monday. The good news for me is that the VMRC Tagging Folks that I tag for in VA have a reciprocal program with the NC tagging officials so I was able to tag those flatfish before I threw them back.

On both days, I watched a ton of folks catch a ton of spots. Couple sheepshead and a couple black-drum were caught also. It's as good a place as any to specifically fish.

THROW MORE / SOME / ANY / MAYBE A FEW BACK

Jake Ace


----------

